# Jack Pierce - "The man Behind The Monsters"



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

If you love the classic Universal monsters, you know well the creations of Jack Pierce. A rich vein of genius runs through his work, whether in his lesser known movies like "The Man Who Laughs" or "The Monkey Talks", or in the more famous "The Wolfman", "The Mummy" or "Frankenstein".

In fact, if you have tried to do SFX makeup at all, I challenge you to look closely at the iconic makeup Karloff wore in Frankenstein and not be amazed at the subtlety and detail of the work. Even by 21st century standards, it is makeup of the highest order.








I don't know how anyone can fail to be impressed with what he achieved. When you consider that most of the tools and makeup had to be invented for the task, it is even more impressive. How many movie monsters today look like little more than blood or slime splattered Jell-o compared to this work?

Anyway, in the spirit of bringing videos about great SFX artists to your attention, here are some videos about the master that I hope you enjoy.

http://youtu.be/TMKoA_asjA8




http://youtu.be/-6hc6hh915g





 
JustJim is a member of AZ Haunters. If you are a haunter or Halloween enthusiast in Arizona, join AZ Haunters TODAY! Regular meetups, make & takes, and lots of Arizonans helping each other put on the best show possible!


----------

